# A Cheat Sheet for Rabbit Care



## Carolyn (Nov 1, 2004)

-You have to make adjustments to a rabbit's environment to protect it from weather changes. Refer to posts that apply to you: Warming a Rabbit in the Winter or Cooling a Rabbit in the Summer.

-Rabbits won't eat if they cannot drink. Make sure the ball bearings of your rabbits' water bottles are not stuck. It's suggested to give outside rabbits water bowls/crocks in the wintertime because the balls in a water bottle freeze.

-Iceberg lettuce is not the lettuce of choice for rabbits, especially young ones.

-Feed store rabbit pellets are generally fresher and more nutritious than pet store rabbit pellets.

-Don't overfeed treats, especially those containing sugar, the sugar is bad for a rabbit's digestive system.

-Check your bunnies' fur and skin surface at least weekly, looking for any lumps, growths, or abnormalities.

-Most locales have an emergency night time veterinary service. What is yours and where do you have it posted?

-Carrots are high in sugar content, as is banana.

-Bunnies usually don't get dandruff. It is more likely to be fur mites.

-Fat-faced, big headed bunnies need feed containers they can get their heads in.

-Pet bunnies should all be neutered in the interests of behavior modification, improved health, and longer life...makes 'em a better pet.

-Pet bunnies probably should have on the order of at least an hour a day of supervised freedom to exercise properly.

-If a bunny licks you, it is his/her way of saying, "I love you." Has nothing to do with salt on your skin and/or perfume.

-Mounting behavior is not uncommon even among neutered or same-sex animals. It helps to establish a dominance rank order.

-High temperatures/humidity more likely to cause a rabbit's death than low.

-Some bunnies will eat foam rubber, necessitating risky (and expensive) surgery.

-Timothy hay given to your rabbits help to keep their systems clean of furballs, keeps their teeth in good shape, and they love it.

-Use hayracks so that the rabbit doesn't eat hay that they've urinated on as it will make them sick.

-Rabbits teeth continually grow. It's important to provide your rabbit with a piece of wood or something hard to chew on so that their teeth stay filed down.

-Always be sure your rabbit is kept dry and clean because they can get sick if exposed to a moist, damp, or dirty environment.

-Protect your rabbit from extreme changes in temperature.

-Never use cedar shavings as litter. Don't use cat litter in alitterbox because if the rabbit ingests it, it will make them ill. 

-Pellet feed should have at least 18% or more of crude fiber. Colorful rabbit food is more likely high in sugar and less in nutrients that a rabbit needs.

-Rabbits usually sleep during the day and are most active at dawn and dusk.

-Unlimited amounts of stress can make your rabbit sick or even cause it to have an untimely death. Be sure that your rabbit isn't exposed to continual stresses.

-Do not put your rabbit's cage in a drafty or sunny area. If outside,always take precautions to protect the rabbit from the weather.

-Dried papaya or fresh pineapple can help move furballs though the rabbit's system.

-Pay close attention and be proactive with questions or aid to abnormal behavior in your rabbit. The sooner the problem is treated, the better chance of survival your rabbit has.

-(From Buck Jones) I add approximately one teaspoon of vanilla flavoring extract, real or artificial, to one gallon of drinking water in an effort to reduce fly strike and warbles by reducing the number of flies in and about our rabbits.

-Rabbits love to chew on electrical wires. All such wires should be out of their reach.

-A rabbit's field of hearing is 360 degrees. Their ears can turn individually to pick up the slightest noise. If you have an indoor rabbit, don't 'blast' the volume on your stereo or t.v. as it may hurt your rabbit's ears and frighten your little one. 

-Their sense of smell also is extremely keen. Some cleaning products really bother rabbits because of that sensitivity.

-Soft grinding of their teeth, purring, or a buzzing sound is a sign of contentment and happiness

-Hard grinding of their teeth means they're in severe pain or danger.

-Rabbits are social animals in that they like to be in a place where they can watch things going on around them. That said, they also enjoy being able to 'get away from it all' when they want their quiet time. 

-Before you let your rabbits loose in the yard, check the list of safe foods/plants in the Bunny 101 section to be sure your rabbit is safe.

-When you pick up a rabbit or if it kicks while you're holding it, cover its eyes with your hand and talk gently to help calm it down.

-Don't overfeed your rabbit. A fat rabbit has a hard time hopping around and cleaning itself where it needs it the most. It's hard on their hearts as well.

-Don't chase your rabbit. It will be frightened of you.

-Bunnies respond very well to praise and not well to yelling at them. 

-Bunnies need to digest some foods twice therefore have two different types of droppings. They eat the softer droppings (cecetropes) and should not be discouraged as it's normal and necessary for the rabbit.

-When a bunny is frightened with their ears up (unless a lop) and eyes bulged, telling the little one "It's okay" and petting him/her will calm her down immediately.

-Stress breaks down a rabbit's immunity system.

-A bunny that stares straight ahead, doesn't move or eat and is quiet is probably in pain or sick.

-Check the soles of your rabbit's feet often to be sure there aren't any cuts or injuries.

-Pet bunnies, especially indoors or unable to dig or hop, need to have their nails clipped when necessary (approximatley every 6 weeks-give or take). Overgrown nails are painful and dangerous for a rabbit.

-You do not need to bathe your rabbit. They clean themselves as a cat does. Unless the rabbit has to have droppings cleaned off of him/her or can't do it themselves, best not to give them a bath. Rabbit's have oils in their fur that a bath with soap can get interrupt the balance. Some rabbits' skin is sensitive to soaps.

-If you do have to clean a bunny, use lukewarm water and best to spot clean. A rabbit immersed into a bath, especially one of too cold or too hot water, can be shocking to it and that could be fatal. 

-Dehydration in a rabbit can put it into shock. No matter what, keep your rabbit hydrated if you have to syringe feed it. 

-You should keep your rabbit pellets in a air-tight container to keep it fresh and not encourage other critters.

























*The 8th Edition of Rabbit Production* byMcNitt/Patton/Lukefahr/Cheeke is considered the "Bible" for rabbit breeders, however, pet owners will also find it very informative.

*Domestic Rabbits and Their Histories -- Breeds of the World* by Bob Whitman

*Care of the Domestic Rabbit* by Dr. Chris Hayhow 

*Rabbit Health 101* by Kathy Smith

*The Private Life of The Rabbit* by R.M. Lockley (out of print-look through web for Used Books)

*The Really Useful Bunny Guide* by Caroline James 

*Rabbits for Dummies* by Audrey Pavia

*Rabbits and Hares* by Anne McBride

*The House Rabbit Handbook* by Marinell Harriman

*Why Does My Rabbit*? by Anne McBride

*Lop Rabbits as Pets* by Sandy Crook. (An excellent book for rabbit owners of any breed.)

*Your Rabbit: A Kid's Guide to Raising and Showing* by Nancy Searle

*Barron's The Rabbit Handbook* by Karen Gendron 

*Rabbit Handbook* by David Taylor 

*Barron's Hop To It* by Samantha Hunter

*The Rabbit: An Owner's Guide to a Happy Healthy Pet* by Audrey Pavia

*Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits: Breed, Care, and Facilities* by Bob Bennett and Deborah Burns

*Rabbits USA Annual Magazine*




















*Cutting or TrimmingNails:* http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=1657&forum_id=1 

*Safe Foods for Rabbits*:http://earthhome.tripod.com/saferab.html

*Determining the Gender of your rabbit*:http://www.debmark.com/rabbits/sexing.htm

*Is My Rabbit Pregnant?*http://islandgems.net/palpating.html

*Herbs for Rabbits*:http://www.healthypetcorner.com/rabbit.html

*Toxic Plants*:http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html

*Rabbit Language and Behavior*:http://www.muridae.com/rabbits/rabbittalk.html

*Bonding Two or More Bunnies*:[url]http://www.mybunnies.com/bonding.htm[/url]

*GI Stasis*:*http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=2532&amp;forum_id=1&amp;jump_to=146939*

*The House Rabbit Society*:http://www.rabbit.org/

*Pictures of Rabbit Breeds*:http://www.arba.net/photo.htm

*GI Stasis*: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=2532&forum_id=1&page=10
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html

*Diarrhea*: http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/poop.html

*Why Rabbits Eat Their Poop*:http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/poop.html

*Runny Nose, Eyes, Sneezing*: http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/sneezing.html

*The 'Tooth' about Lagomorphs*:http://www.geocities.com/billynock/TEETH.html

*The Bunderground Railroad*: http://mysite.verizon.net/vze27h5b/rabbitwisesbundergroundrailroad/

*Pet Loss and Grief*:http://rainbowsbridge.com/Poem.htm

*Finding a vet in your area*: http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/vet.html

*Rabbit References*:http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabrefs.html

*Types of Hay*:http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/diet/hay_grass.html

*Mites*:http://www.mybunny.org/info/mites.pdf

*Spaying and/or Neutering Your Rabbit*:http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/spay-neuter.html?

*Preventing Fly Strike with Vanilla Extract*:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=1486&amp;forum_id=1

*Heat and Sun Stroke in Hot Climates*:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=864&amp;forum_id=1

*Pasturella*: Symptoms of a cold, very serious respiratory infection. http://www.rabbit.org/care/pasteurella.html

[align=left]*Third Eyelid: *This is what it looks like: http://www.umich.edu/~urecord/9798/Nov26_97/eye2.jpg

*Bunny Years Calculator:* http://www.bunnyrescue.org/calcage.html

*Litterbox Training*:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=7&amp;forum_id=1

*Toys*:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=407&amp;forum_id=1

*Rescuing Wildlife Rabbits and Baby Rabbits*:[url]http://www.wildliferescueleague.org/report/nova_rabbit.html[/url]

*Rabbit Eyes*:http://www.mohrskc.org/hrswebpg24.html [/align]*Dealing with a GeriatricRabbit*:

[align=left]http://www.vin.com/VINDBPub/SearchPB/Proceedings/PR05000/PR00408.htm 
[/align]
[align=left]or http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/oakland/oldbun.html[/align]




[align=left]
*Binky*: Expression of happiness by arabbit. "When a rabbit binkies, it jumps into the air and twists its head and body in opposite directions (sometimes twice) before falling back to the ground. http://www.muridae.com/rabbits/rabbittalk_binkies.html


*Bunny Flop: *Very relaxed rabbits will roll onto their sides or even on their backs. A favorite way to do this is tofirst twist one's head sideways, then fling the rest of the body into line so that the feet fly out to the side. This is called a "flop" and indicates a very happy bunny. A happy rabbit may lie on its side (or back), and stretch or wiggle or sometimes just hold still there. It may even roll its eyes a bit so that the white shows. When you first see this you will probably be afraid your rabbit is dead, because it looks pretty odd. If you rush over to give it CPR, it will quickly right itself and look strangely at you for disturbing a nice stretch. http://www.muridae.com/rabbits/rabbittalk_gazing.html


*Some terms you'll see in the rabbit world:

**4-H CLUB*: An organization that teaches children how to care for and exhibit livestock.

*ARBA*: American Rabbit Breeders Association

*Buck*: Male rabbit

*Broken*: A variety that has a color in conjunction with white

*Culling*: Removal of undesirable rabbits from the herd

*Dam*: The mother of a rabbit

*Dewlap*: A fold of loose skin which hangs from the throat, common in does

*Doe*: Female Rabbit 

*Flat Coat*: Fur lying to closely to the body. Lacks spring or body as noted by touch. Usually a fine coat coupled with a lack of density. 

*Fly Back*: When the fur returns quickly to its normal position after being stroked toward the head of the rabbit.

*Gestation*: The time between mating and kindling of a doe, usually about 31 days.

*Hock*: The portion of the foot that carries the weight of the rabbit

*HRS*: House Rabbit Society

*Juniors*: A rabbit under 6 months old

*Kindling*: Giving birth

*Kits*: Baby rabbits

*Litter*: Young rabbits being raised by a doe

*Luster*: Brilliance/brightness of fur

*Moult/Molt*: The process of shedding fur

*Nest*: A whole in straw or hay, which a doe lines with fur, preparing for the litter to be born. 

*Nutri-Cal*: A high calorie dietary energizer for animals who won't eat.

*Open Coat*: Fur that doesn't return to normal position when stroked backwards.

*Peanut*: A kit that is born with a dwarfing gene from each parent. With such a genetic make-up, they usually die within a few days of birth as they are unable to grow.

*PETA*: People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals

*Runt*: Smallest kit of the litter, but able to grow as big as their siblings.

*Rollback*: Fur that gently falls back into position when stroked backwards.

*Sexing*: Determining the sex of the rabbit

*Weaning:* The separation of young from the doe. Ending the lactating and nursing period.


[/align]

_Special Thanks to Pamnock, Buck Jones, and BunnyMommy for your contributions._

-Carolyn


----------



## Lucy/Thumper (Dec 2, 2004)

Carolyn, I wish every petstore would give this CS to every new rabbit owner. There was some rabbits last month on the local newpaper that said they were fixed andDECLAWED! I cried! Sometimes people don't always have a clue!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 2, 2004)

This is so sad, Lucy's Mom. I hate tohear things like that.



-Carolyn


----------



## Jems (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks Caroline,

Being new to the bunny thing my rabbits do things often that I find strange. I was just reading about the bunny flop and one of my buns does that a lot. He'll be walking around and all of a sudden just drop onto his side and lay there for awhile. Like it said, at first I thought something was wrong with him. 

Jen


----------



## dixonsrabbitry (Dec 6, 2004)

I would like to add a couple more good books to that list. 1001 Ways to Raising Better Rabbits by Bob Bennet, and the Guide Book toRaising Better Rabbits and Cavies published by ARBA.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 1, 2005)

Lol, I was lucky, when we first got Chernish, he did not flop, because he was too scared I think. By the time he started to flop, I read about it on the forum.


----------



## becc_boland (Feb 3, 2005)

-Pet bunnies should all be neutered in the interests of behavior modification, improved health, and longer life... makes 'em a better pet.


I really want to breed rabbits as my enterprise for school, is this a good idea? I think that once the enterprise is over I will get my rabbits desexed.

Does the buck have to stay away from the female all the time? Sorry I'm not really smart when it comes to rabbits. I know a bit but I'm not an expert.


----------



## gjsara (Feb 3, 2005)

*becc_boland wrote: *


> Does the buck have to stay away from the female all the time? sorry imnot really smart when it comes to rabbits. I know a bit but im not anexpert




please dont breed your rabbits untill you do ALOT more, to learn about them and their care.

sara


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 4, 2005)

*becc_boland wrote: *


> _I give up. Please forget I even posted in this topic_





Please don't give up. 

I'm sorry that things have gone the way they have for youhere. I'd like to try to turn that around if it's not toolate. You obviously area thinking and caring personin order to 'do your homework' on the subject. 

-Carolyn


----------



## becc_boland (Feb 21, 2005)

Well I've obviously changed my mind! lol Thnx for all your help everyone

Becc &amp; Lily


----------



## babs131 (Mar 15, 2005)

I just got my first bunny! An easterpresent from my husband. Give me a dog I know what I am doingbut not the bunny. He bought this huge cage andeverything. I ve read through the basics but is there any wayin paticular thier cage should be set up. Should shaving s goeverywhere or just in a corner. Where should the littler boxgo. Also this cage has a second level with a food bowl onit. Should there be shavings there and since my bunny isyoung should i feed it lower? I know so many ?s but I want todo this right.

Thanks 

Becky


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Becky! Check out this website it has alot ofimformation about rabbits.http://www.rabbithaven.org/BunnyBasics/bunnybasics.htm


----------



## Fluffy (Mar 31, 2005)

Just a qiuck Q!! Do you think my rabbit needextra grooming coz of thire fur heres a pic of them both coz it was inmore detail but here it is...


----------



## rockstaramez (Apr 2, 2005)

Fluffy wrote:


> Just a qiuck Q!! Do you think my rabbit need extra grooming cozof thire fur heres a pic of them both coz it was in more detail buthere it is...



That is SO adorable!!!


----------



## MooingTricycle (Apr 5, 2005)

You had alot of Productive time on your hands!Excellent!!!! i wish i had this all in one area when i was justlearning about bunnies!!! it would have saved me so manyhours!!!!!*huggles*


----------



## MooingTricycle (Apr 5, 2005)

babs131 wrote:


> I just got my first bunny! An easter present from my husband.Give me a dog I know what I am doing but not the bunny. He bought thishuge cage and everything. I ve read through the basics but is there anyway in paticular thier cage should be set up. Should shaving s goeverywhere or just in a corner. Where should the littler box go. Alsothis cage has a second level with a food bowl on it. Should there beshavings there and since my bunny is young should i feed it lower? Iknow so many ?s but I want to do this right.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Becky




im glad youre doing the right thing! 

Shavings can go wherever, but make sure theyre NOT PINE OR CEDAR! THESEARE POISONOUS TO BUNS!!! Maple and Oak do well. ( my fathers awoodworker so i get BAGS of Tiger Maple Shavings for free!!)yayness!

But you should tell your husband that if he recommends this to anyoneelse, to adopt! i know its great getting a cute small baby bun and all,but like tons of people have said, theres So many more that need homesin shelters! if you can Tell EVERYONE. 


Easter is the worst holiday for so many of these homless buns..... youshould look that up too! its so disturbing.. youll be advocating Bunnyadoptions too!!!! *hugs* Good luck with them though! Theyre WONDERFULPETS!


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 5, 2005)

*MooingTricycle wrote: *


> babs131 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I just got my first bunny! An easter present from my husband.Give me a dog I know what I am doing but not the bunny. He bought thishuge cage and everything. I ve read through the basics but is there anyway in paticular thier cage should be set up. Should shaving s goeverywhere or just in a corner. Where should the littler box go. Alsothis cage has a second level with a food bowl on it. Should there beshavings there and since my bunny is young should i feed it lower? Iknow so many ?s but I want to do this right.
> ...


Actually pine shavingsare not poisonous to thebunnies, I use it for litter.


----------



## Maddie_20 (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks carolyn, that really helps as i am fairly new to bunnies

Madhura


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn, i have decided to use this as apiece of information to the new owners of my baby buns, hope thats ok,its really useful, thanks again,

Leanne


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 25, 2005)

Glad to hear it, Leanne! 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 25, 2005)

Would it be OK if I also printed thisand handed it out to buyers? I wasnt sure if it was copywrited orsomething. Do I need to get permission from some one before I use it?Just wondering 

~Amy 1


----------



## BaBy_rAbBiT (Apr 26, 2005)

*Jems wrote: *


> Beingnew to the bunny thing my rabbits do things often that I findstrange. I was just reading about the bunny flopand one of my buns does that alot. He'll be walking aroundand all of a sudden just drop onto his side and lay there for awhile. Like it said at first I thought something was wrongwith him.


*hi jen...u r right..as wat caroline mentioned..i was worried whentat happens... i tot something's wrong with them.... they love runningard in the house...doing binkies....&amp; at anytime just flopright there &amp; then....whenever i cud, i wudstrokegently on their forehead between their eyes... they wud be vr calm&amp; place the heads on the floor... somethimes even seems likedozing off for a wink .... *



*eunice*


----------



## samandshawn (May 2, 2005)

I,ve looked in different Posts, links and sites,but cant seam to find out if buns can eat ; red, yellow, green, orangepeppers? Or courgettes?


----------



## PepperGrl (May 2, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Hi Becky! Check out this website it has alot of imformationabout rabbits.http://www.rabbithaven.org/BunnyBasics/bunnybasics.htm


I checked out this website and it I am pretty sure it mentioned aboutthe different colored peppers. You might want to gohere and see if it helps to answer your questions. It liststhe veggies that bunnies can eat and it lists those peppers under thehard vegetable category.

Jamie


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## JimD (Jul 15, 2005)

*samandshawn wrote:*


> I,ve looked in different Posts, links and sites, but cantseam to find out if buns can eat ; red, yellow, green, orange peppers?Or courgettes?


You call them courgettes..... we call them zucchinni. 

I'll see if I can find the thread about zucchinni and bump it.


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

really very good great information out here! thanks a lot!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

:bunnydance:


----------



## Echo_of_your_past (Dec 19, 2005)

Awesome post. We are very new to bunnies and have 2 five week old cuties!! The information here is great.

San


----------

